#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Ohnmacht bei Weisheitszahnentfernung? >

## Cleoopatra

Am Montag muss ein Weisheitszahn raus. Ich leide eh schon unter  Panikattacken und unter einer sehr grossen Zahnarztphobie. Die  Zahnärztin meint, es wird kein Problem sein, da die oberen immer  leichter rausgehen und er ohnehin schon weit draussen ist. Aber mich  beruhigt das irgendwie nicht.  
Ich habe schon öfter von Leuten gelesen, die bei der  Weisheitszahnentfernung ohnmächtig wurden. Das ist grad meine grösste  Angst, da ich schon beim Blutabnehmen mal fast ohnmächtig wurde. Das war  furchtbar.  
Hab gelesen dass die Ohnmacht bei vielen an der Betäubungsspritze lag.  Ist die Betäubung beim Weisheitszahnziehen anders als beim Loch bohren?  Kann ich selbst irgendwas tun, um einer Ohnmacht entgegenzuwirken?

----------

